# cannot ping lan ip address of the same network



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

My lan ip address is 192.168.1.45 and when I try to ping 192.168.1.63 it comes "request time out".

But I went and check 192.168.1.63, it's up and working. I can ping other ip addresses though.

Could you please advise what could be the problem?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Firewall, check is it enable or not.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

If its a pc/laptop the firewall could be blocking the ping.

Do you know what the device is, would help in telling you how to troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

it's a pc. But even in other computers, windows firewall is enabled. We don't have any other firewalls.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Disable the firewall for 2 minutes and retry the ping.

If it works post back the OS of the pc in question and we can tell you how to allow pings to the machine with the firewall on.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Again thanks for your reply.

I could not check as the guy was a visitor who had already left when you replied. In other computers though firewall is on, I can ping in our network.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Indeed, the firewall has a rule you can enable or disable to allow incoming echo requests(pings).

The visitor probably by default had his disabled.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks.. How I can change the rule in windows firewall?


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

For XP


> Go to Control Panel->Windows Firewall->tab Advanced and click ‘ICMP Settings’. In the dialog box check “Allow incoming echo request”.


For Win7
How to Enable Windows 7 Ping Response in Firewall

Havent tested these, but they sound the same to how I do it normally.


----------

